# A couple basic kitless questions



## Nickfff (Jan 20, 2012)

Hello, 

-Are people making kitless pens on a jet mini lathe? That is what I am using initially but it seems a bit sloppy/lots of chatter in drilling.

-I bought some of the clear acrylic rods to experiment but I find they are melting in drilling and in turning. Have you run into this issue? What speed do you cut and drill this clear acrylic at?

-How do you hold the tap? I am using a jacobs drill chuck but is 6 sided on the inside and the tap is 4 sided so it seems like it could be slightly off. Seems like something that grasped with 4 sides would be a better fit.

Thanks,
Nick


----------



## KBs Pensnmore (Jan 21, 2012)

Nick,
From what I can understand, is that a majority use a metal turning lathe as it is a lot more solid/accurate. I could be wrong.
Drilling acrylics requires a very slow speed and keeping the drill bit cool. Turning requires a SHARP or Carbide tipped tool and a high speed. A skew works for me, but requires constant sharpening.
If you look for "Drilling the Blank" under Casual Conversation in the Forums, Ed has a 4.5min video clip on the subject, IT IS worth watching.
Regarding holding the tap, I use a lot of taps in my drill press, all I do is grip the tap on the round section. Gripping the tap on the round section allows the chuck to slip if required. The hardest part is reversing the item which is why most people use a metal turning lathe as they have a reverse switch or gear.
Regards
Kryn


----------



## soligen (Jan 21, 2012)

I use a wood mini lathe for everything.  I dont have a metal lathe.

Make sure u make a centering hole with a lathe tool or centering but before starting to drill.  I have not had a chatter issue drilling, but the less blank that sticks out from teh chuck, the less it will be ab issue.

If you are melting, you are being too agressive in you  drilling.   Drill a little, pull out the bit, use water or DNA on teh bit and inside the hole to cool things off, then continue.  If a drop of water or DNA boils off the end of the bit, then you are still being too aggressive - drill less between coolings.

I use a jacobs chuck for my taps.  I chuck on the round part just like I would a drill bit.


----------



## Brooks803 (Jan 21, 2012)

With the meliting acrylic, if the rod is extruded acrylic it will melt VERY easily and is not typically used. See if you can find CAST acrylic, it'll hold up to heat alot better (not heat proof, but more workable).

Other than that Dennis has some solid advice!


----------



## GoatRider (Jan 21, 2012)

Also make sure your drill bit is really sharp. A dull bit generates a lot more heat.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Jan 21, 2012)

I also use the Jet1014 but I use Pam butter cooking spray when drilling instead of water or DNA.  Because I use a lot of transparent materials I take a lot of time to drill.  I do not want to spend a ton of time working on the inside of the barrel cleaning up marks from the drill bit.


----------



## Nickfff (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks to all for the replies...

-Kryn-good point on gripping the round part of the tap-I over looked that!

-Brooks-you nailed it, I was using extruded acrylic for the test and that is what is causing the melting


----------



## jjudge (Jan 25, 2012)

I use a Delta midi lathe (basically: a Jet)  - I do not like the tailstock: doesn't lock in place well enough, and "wiggly."  So, I drill first/early, then use a live center to hold it well enough as I turn the body.

I tap like others: with jacobs chuck in tailstock, manually.

Heat is always a problem. So go slower & sharper, stopping often to let it cool, use lubricant. This is pretty much what others say.


----------



## dogcatcher (Jan 25, 2012)

I use automatic transmission fluid with most of my non wood drilling.  It is a lubricant and it also cools the blank.  I usually turn the blank round to 3/4 or 5/8" diameter and use my collet chuck to hold it while I am drilling and tapping.    I use my wood lathe for all of the operation.


----------



## Nickfff (Jan 26, 2012)

When using a jet mini only with kitless do you use a collet only to hold the barrel or a mandrel and collet?


----------



## soligen (Jan 27, 2012)

Nickfff said:


> When using a jet mini only with kitless do you use a collet only to hold the barrel or a mandrel and collet?


 
I sugggest you read the bulb filler tutorial on the front page.


----------

